

Draft: The Salmon Protocol - pwpwp
http://salmon-protocol.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/draft-panzer-salmon-00.html

======
brown9-2
I was struck by the reference to RFC 2119

 _The key words "MUST", "MUST NOT", "REQUIRED", "SHALL", "SHALL NOT",
"SHOULD", "SHOULD NOT", "RECOMMENDED", "MAY", and "OPTIONAL" in this document
are to be interpreted as described in RFC 2119 [RFC2119]._

<http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2119>

I guess there really does need to be a standards specification for everything

~~~
nfnaaron
Of course. Standards, of all things, should be written in a standard way.

And the standard way in which they're written should also be expressed in a
standard way.

------
Semiapies
A way to get conversations out of service "silos". Excellent.

Cue 50 comments on how this is an evil attempt by Google to make money and
monopolize everything.

------
donaq
Ah, I thought it was like the Pigeon Protocol, or IPoAC.

